# GREAT Video Audi STW around Bathurst!



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is a link to a GTEAT Audi video! Murry Walker was taken round Bathurst for a ride with Brad Jones.
Those old Audi Touring Cars are Awsome! I love those cars. Their sound, unbeleavable! 
I WANT ONE








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8toh9C3lXg


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: GREAT Video Audi STW around Bathurst! (lappies)*

Thats cool. I got to go around the Portland track in the Petersen White Lightning Porsche GT3 RSR ALMS car and it was an experience for sure. The first thing is that regardless of acceleration numbers and such, these race cars just take off like shots and it takes a few seconds for your stomach to catch up. Then the cornering is just plain violent as they whip them from one corner to the next and the road holding is phenomenal. I cant even imagine what something like the Vette, Aston or a prototype is like. Anyone that doesnt think that race car drivers are athletes only needs to take a lap in a real car and see how hard and violent it really is...then imagine doing it for lap after lap for hour after hour.


----------

